
Show HN: Masked password helper - fishnchips
http://marcinwyszynski.github.io/masked_password_helper/
======
marvel_boy
Newbie here. What is the point of this scheme?

~~~
c0wb0yc0d3r
I think it's for helping you determine how many characters you have typed. For
those times when you think you may have pressed multiple keys or didn't quite
press a key.

~~~
fishnchips
This is actually for helping you cope with websites that use masked passwords
where they want you to type 3th, 7th and 11th character and you're using a
password manager so that makes things funny. So you paste your password into
this little box, click on the relevant numbers and you get your numbered
characters to type into their "secure" system.

